# Steam toys, Lincoln Event 7th Sept,Mamod,Wilesco,Jensen etc



## toolsntat (1 Sep 2013)

From previous contacts with a few of you on this forum I know there are some who like a bit of steam, be it full size or as in this case, miniature/toys etc.
So I would like to let you know of a little event a friend of mine from Gainsborough is staging  

The date of the event is Saturday the seventh of September.

Owston Ferry Pumping Station
South Street
Owston Ferry
Lincolnshire
DN9 1RP

The gates are open to the public from 10am until 4pm,

A few of the members on his forum turn up and exhibit their collections of steam toys.
So if the smell of oily steam and burning Meths evokes childhood memories this is the place.

This is his web/forum
http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/index.php

Cheers
Andy


----------



## toolsntat (2 Sep 2013)




----------

